# Betta Painting



## chipsahoy (May 10, 2015)

This is a painting I did with watercolor crayons. Let me know what you think


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

wow I love the colors! Great job!


----------



## chipsahoy (May 10, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That's beautiful! Great work!


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

I want a fish that looks like him <3


----------



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

Amazing!!!! I saw you have a guinea pig for your avatar, Jedi is an adorable name!! I have two, One is Chester(abbyssinian) he's tan and white, and the other is Coco(American Short Hair) she's brownish-black and white. She had 3 babies once!! <3 
P.s if you want me to draw your betta(s) I would LOVE to!! No one has requested yet.


----------

